# FurBuy



## Huluvoo (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if this can go here or not, but has anyone tried out FurBuy? There are actually some neat fursuit pieces at low prices. Does anyone have any horror stories from it? Any really good buys?


----------



## LordMoonBiscuit (Jul 27, 2015)

My first suit was actually from furbuy. a deer partial that, although not perfect, is still pretty cute. i got him for only $100; it was the steal of the century.

furbuy is a hit or miss. sometimes you find some really, really good suits or suit parts on there for lower prices, but most of the time it's just crap like this: https://www.furbuy.com/images/users/sylfur25/minionsheadivoire.jpg

sometimes you can get scammed out, though. one of my friends bought a partial and never got it despite contacting the seller many times. i don't think that happens very often, though. i would still recommend furbuy. it's still a very nice place to get suits for cheap.


----------



## Huluvoo (May 8, 2016)

LordMoonBiscuit said:


> sometimes you can get scammed out, though. one of my friends bought a partial and never got it despite contacting the seller many times. i don't think that happens very often, though. i would still recommend furbuy. it's still a very nice place to get suits for cheap.



My first time on FurBuy, I found a black and yellow raccoon partial (FurBuy - View Auction #1074602 ), and at the time I thought it was amazing and I really wanted it, and someone messaged me saying that the seller was unreliable and a little flaky. I ended up not buying it, and someone else did, it went off without any sort of problem with the buyer. 

I'm glad I didn't buy it in the end, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to make a better purchase of a dutch angel dragon partial.


----------



## Rhee (May 18, 2016)

had a lot of people try to trade excessive amounts of shit quality art for stuff I'm trying to sell. the only thing I managed to sell without a hitch was bad dragon product.

lots of mislabeled things, I bought a foam head that was labeled as a grumpy head, but upon arrival it was apparent that the foam head just had two round bits of foam glued over the eyes, and it was in no way a grumpy face. There was also a lot of symmetry issues, and other things wrong. I fixed it the best I could, but honestly if the seller refuses multiple pictures go somewhere else


----------



## Jaye (Jun 7, 2016)

So far, as a seller, im not having any issues. I've only bought one thing from it (bat partial) and it went over fine. Be sure to do research on the sellers first though, like look at their FA's or anything they got just for some reassurance.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 13, 2016)

I got mine from furbuy. The suit was in a lot worse condition than it looked in the picture. The seams were coming apart in many places and it was too big. It was digigrade which sounds neat in retrospect but is really hard to walk in (short legs because crotch on suit hangs low and very heavy). Once I repaired it and washed it, it was alright. I ended up dismantling it for parts after a failed attempt at painting it. At least it came with broken feet, flappy paws that do not stay on hands and a tail that looks like it was dipped in paint and stuffed with rice (very heavy and limp). Cost $600. Head cost $250 but was worth $600. got from a different site Amazon (I think, it may have been on Ebay) but it came with a really good tail, actually usable paws and a head that looked like my sona. They have good suits but the best are crazy high priced. The best "deals"
are usually a trap.


----------

